# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته کامپیوتر

## unknown2015

سلام نظرتون در مورد رشته کامپیوتر چیه؟؟؟رشته خوبیه؟؟بازار کارش چه طوره؟؟باید چه توانایی هایی در این رشته داشته باشی؟؟اطلاعاتت باید چقدر باشی؟؟ممنون میشم هر کسی هر اطلاعاتی درمورد این رشته داره در اختیارم بذاره

----------


## artim

> سلام نظرتون در مورد رشته کامپیوتر چیه؟؟؟رشته خوبیه؟؟بازار کارش چه طوره؟؟باید چه توانایی هایی در این رشته داشته باشی؟؟اطلاعاتت باید چقدر باشی؟؟ممنون میشم هر کسی هر اطلاعاتی درمورد این رشته داره در اختیارم بذاره


کدوم گرایشش؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> کدوم گرایشش؟



اگه میشه سخت افزارم توضیخ بدید !!! ممنون

----------


## artim

> اگه میشه سخت افزارم توضیخ بدید !!! ممنون



*طول دوره تحصیل*طول متوسط این دوره 4 سال است و برنامه درسی آن برای 8 ترم طرح ریزی شده است. طول هر ترم 17 هفته آموزش کامل، مدت هر واحد درس نظری 17 ساعت، عملی و آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی 51 ساعت و طول مدت کارآموزی 2 ماه کاری میباشد.
تعیین گرایش تخصصی دانشجویان دوره کارشناسی مهندسی کامپیوتر میتواند پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز حداقل 50 واحد از دروس پایه و اصلی و براساس انتخاب دانشجو و امتیاز او ( با استفاده از رابطه زیر) توسط گروه آموزشی انجام گیرد. 

+ 15/0 × (معدل امتحان کتبی سال آخر متوسطه) = امتیاز 
+ 15/ 0 × (نمره آزمون سراسری طراز شده به حداکثر20) 
70/0 × (معدل کل دروس پایه و اصلی اخذ شده )

*تعداد واحدها*دروس عمومی 20 واحد 
دروس پایه 21 واحد 
دروس اصلی 59 واحد 
دروس تخصصی 25 واحد 
دروس اختیاری 15 واحد 
دروس اختیاری 15 واحد 
جمع کل واحدها 140 واحدها 


*نقش و توانایی یا کارایی*فارغ التحصیلان این دوره قابلیت و مهارتهای زیر را خواهند داشت:
1- بررسی و شناسایی سیستمهای کامپیوتری به منظور انتخاب و سفارش سخت افزار و یا نرم افزار بهینه، هدایت و نظارت در نصب و بهره برداری ازآنها. 
2- ارائه روشهای عیب یابی اصلاح و تکمیل سیستمهای سخت افزاری و یا نرم افزاری موجود و نظارت بر این امور.
3- طراحی، ساخت و راه اندازی سیستمهای جدید سخت افزاری و یا نرم افزاری 
4-تشخیص لزوم استفاده از کامپیوتر در کنترل عملیات در محیط های مختلف 
5-شناسایی تکنیکهای جدید طراحی و ساخت کامپیوتر ، ارزیابی و بکارگیری آنها

*ضرورت و توانایی*تربیت کارشناسان مهندسی کامپیوتر با توجه به موارد روشن میشود.
1- توسعه و گسترش روز افزون تکنولوژی کامپیوتر و دانش آن 
2- نقش حیاتی دانش و تکنولوژی کامپیوتر در جمع زمینه های علمی ، صنعتی، اقتصادی، مدیریتی آموزش و پژوهشی 
3- لزوم ارتقاء سطح دانش جامعه در زمینه دانش و تکنولوژی کامپیوتر 
4- لزوم همگانی جامعه با پیشرفتهای نوین در جوامع پیشرفته


*برنامه درسی مقطع کارشناسی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر - سخت افزار**
خير
کد درس
نام درس
(اختياري)
نوع



ترم 1

1
22113082
آزمایشگاه فیزیک پایه -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


2
23105024
ریاضی عمومی -1
خير
اصلي



3
23151022
مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه سازی
خير
اصلي



ترم 2

4
23105035
معادلات دیفرانسیل
خير
اصلي

هم نیاز

5
23130010
ریاضی عمومی -2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


6
23151033
برنامه سازی پیشرفته
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


7
23151055
ساختمانهای گسسته
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


8
23151077
آزمایشگاه کـامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 3

9
22140074
آزمایشگاه فیزیک پایه 2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


10
23105057
آمارواحتمالات مهندسی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


11
23151044
ساختمان داده ها و الگوریتمها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


12
23151102
زبان ماشین و برنامه سازی سیستم
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


13
23151204
مدار الکتریکی -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

ترم 4

14
23151011
ریاضیات مهندسی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


15
23151066
مدارهای منطقی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

16
23151135
طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانهای برنامه سازی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


17
23151180
نظریه زبانها و ماشینها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


18
23151191
زبان تخصصی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


19
23152069
ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


20
23153142
آزمایشگاه مدار الکتریکی -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


21
23153153
الکترونیک -1
خير
اصلي



ترم 5

22
23111059
تجزیه وتحلیل سیستمها
خير
اصلي

هم نیاز

23
23151124
معماری کامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


24
23151215
آزمایشگاه الکترونیک -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


25
23152058
الکترونیک دیجیتال
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


26
23152116
سیگنالها و سیستمها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


27
23152172
مدارهای الکتریکی -2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


28
23153039
آزمایشگاه نظریه مدارهای منطقی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 6

29
23151099
سیستمهای عامل -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


30
23151179
هوش مصنوعی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


31
23152127
طراحی سیستمهایvlsi
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


32
23152172
مدارهای الکتریکی -2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


33
23153017
آزمایشگاه معماری کامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


34
23153028
ریزپردازنده -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 7

35
23151157
شبکه های کامپیوتری
خير
اصلي

هم نیاز

36
23152014
انتقال داده ها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


37
23152025
سیستم کنترل خطی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


38
23152105
آزمایشگاه الکترونیک دیجیتال
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 8

39
23110012
کارگاه عمومی
خير
اصلي



40
23151088
شیوه ارائه مطالب علمی و فنی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


41
23152036
طراحی خودکارمدارهای دیجیتال
خير
اصلي



42
23152081
پروژه نرم افزار
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


43
23152138
آزمایشگاه شبکه های کامپیوتری
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 9

44
23105046
محاسبات عددی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

45
23112369
مبانی تحقیق درعملیات
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


46
23151113
آزمایشگاه ریزپردازنده
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


47
23151168
طراحی الگوریتمها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


48
23152047
مهندسی نرم افزار -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


49
23152070
اصول طراحی پایگاه داده ها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


50
23152150
آزمایشگاه سیستم عامل
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


51
33151030
معماری کامپیوتر پیشرفته
خير
اصلي




*

----------


## unknown2015

نرم افزار

----------


## artim

> نرم افزار


*طول دوره تحصیل*طول متوسط این دوره 4 سال است و برنامه درسی آن برای 8 ترم طرح ریزی شده است. طول هر ترم 17 هفته آموزش کامل، مدت هر واحد درس نظری 17 ساعت، عملی و آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی 51 ساعت و طول مدت کارآموزی 2 ماه کاری میباشد.
تعیین گرایش تخصصی دانشجویان دوره کارشناسی مهندسی کامپیوتر میتواند پس از گذراندن موفقیت آمیز حداقل 50 واحد از دروس پایه و اصلی و براساس انتخاب دانشجو و امتیاز او ( با استفاده از رابطه زیر) توسط گروه آموزشی انجام گیرد. 

+ 15/0 × (معدل امتحان کتبی سال آخر متوسطه) =امتیاز 
+ 15/ 0 × (نمره آزمون سراسری طراز شده به حداکثر20) 
70/0 × (معدل کل دروس پایه و اصلی اخذ شده ) 



*تعداد واحدها*دروس عمومی 20 واحد 
دروس پایه 21 واحد 
دروس اصلی 59 واحد 
دروس تخصصی 25 واحد 
دروس اختیاری 15 واحد 
دروس اختیاری 15 واحد 
جمع کل واحدها 140 واحدها

*نقش و توانایی یا کارایی*فارغ التحصیلان این دوره قابلیت و مهارتهای زیر را خواهند داشت:
1- بررسی و شناسایی سیستمهای کامپیوتری به منظور انتخاب و سفارش سخت افزار و یا نرم افزار بهینه، هدایت و نظارت در نصب و بهره برداری ازآنها. 
2- ارائه روشهای عیب یابی اصلاح و تکمیل سیستمهای سخت افزاری و یا نرم افزاری موجود و نظارت بر این امور.
3- طراحی، ساخت و راه اندازی سیستمهای جدید سخت افزاری و یا نرم افزاری 
4-تشخیص لزوم استفاده از کامپیوتر در کنترل عملیات در محیط های مختلف 
5-شناسایی تکنیکهای جدید طراحی و ساخت کامپیوتر ، ارزیابی و بکارگیری آنها.



*ضرورت و توانایی*تربیت کارشناسان مهندسی کامپیوتر با توجه به موارد روشن میشود.
1- توسعه و گسترش روز افزون تکنولوژی کامپیوتر و دانش آن 
2- نقش حیاتی دانش و تکنولوژی کامپیوتر در جمع زمینه های علمی، صنعتی، اقتصادی، مدیریتی آموزش و پژوهشی 
3- لزوم ارتقاء سطح دانش جامعه در زمینه دانش و تکنولوژی کامپیوتر 
4- لزوم همگانی جامعه با پیشرفتهای نوین در جوامع پیشرفته

*برنامه درسی مقطع کارشناسی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار**
خير
کد درس
نام درس
(اختياري)
نوع



ترم 1

1
23105024
ریاضی عمومی -1
خير
اصلي



2
23151022
مبانی کامپیوتر و برنامه سازی
خير
اصلي



ترم 2

3
22113082
آزمایشگاه فیزیک پایه -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


4
23105035
معادلات دیفرانسیل
خير
اصلي

هم نیاز

5
23130010
ریاضی عمومی -2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


6
23151033
برنامه سازی پیشرفته
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


7
23151055
ساختمانهای گسسته
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


8
23151077
آزمایشگاه کـامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 3

9
22140074
آزمایشگاه فیزیک پایه 2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


10
22222022
ریاضی مهندسی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


11
23105057
آمارواحتمالات مهندسی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


12
23111048
مدارهای الکتریکی1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

13
23151044
ساختمان داده ها و الگوریتمها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


14
23151102
زبان ماشین و برنامه سازی سیستم
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


15
23151191
زبان تخصصی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


16
23151204
مدار الکتریکی -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

ترم 4

17
23151011
ریاضیات مهندسی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


18
23151066
مدارهای منطقی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

19
23151135
طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانهای برنامه سازی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


20
23151180
نظریه زبانها و ماشینها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


21
23151204
مدار الکتریکی -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز
هم نیاز

22
23152069
ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 5

23
23151124
معماری کامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


24
23151168
طراحی الگوریتمها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


25
23152047
مهندسی نرم افزار -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


26
23152070
اصول طراحی پایگاه داده ها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


27
23153142
آزمایشگاه مدار الکتریکی -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


28
23153153
الکترونیک -1
خير
اصلي



ترم 6

29
23151088
شیوه ارائه مطالب علمی و فنی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


30
23151099
سیستمهای عامل -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


31
23151157
شبکه های کامپیوتری
خير
اصلي

هم نیاز

32
23151179
هوش مصنوعی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


33
23151215
آزمایشگاه الکترونیک -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


34
23153039
آزمایشگاه نظریه مدارهای منطقی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 7

35
23152025
سیستم کنترل خطی
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


36
23152149
اصول طراحی کامپایلر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


37
23152150
آزمایشگاه سیستم عامل
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


38
23152161
آزمایشگاه پایگاه داده ها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


39
23153017
آزمایشگاه معماری کامپیوتر
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 8

40
23110012
کارگاه عمومی
خير
اصلي



41
23151113
آزمایشگاه ریزپردازنده
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


42
23152081
پروژه نرم افزار
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


43
23152138
آزمایشگاه شبکه های کامپیوتری
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


44
23152183
مهندسی نرم افزار 2
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


45
23153028
ریزپردازنده -1
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز


ترم 9

46
23152014
انتقال داده ها
خير
اصلي
 پیش نیاز




*

----------


## unknown2015

ممنون از راهنماییت.این اطلاعاتی که گذاشتی مربوط به سایت هستش یا این که از خودت نوشتی؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون از راهنماییت.این اطلاعاتی که گذاشتی مربوط به سایت هستش یا این که از خودت نوشتی؟


اطلاعات رایج هست 
خواهش

----------


## artim

برا مهندسی بخصوص کامپیوتر باید محاسباتت خیلی خوب باشه چون برنامه نویسی هاش نیاز به محاسبات داره

----------


## khaan

در بین گرایش هاش نرم افزار خوبه و حتی برای تاسیس شرکت هم سرمایه چندانی نمیخواد. فرصت های شغلیش هم بیشتره. 
راستی به آی تی هم فکر کنین بد نیست

----------


## MisS zaHra

*میشه در رشته it  هم توضیح بدین
راستی هک در کدوم از رشته کامپیوتر هستش
در مورد اینم لطفا توضیح بدین
ممنون*

----------


## Maximus

> سلام نظرتون در مورد رشته کامپیوتر چیه؟؟؟رشته خوبیه؟؟بازار کارش چه طوره؟؟باید چه توانایی هایی در این رشته داشته باشی؟؟اطلاعاتت باید چقدر باشی؟؟ممنون میشم هر کسی هر اطلاعاتی درمورد این رشته داره در اختیارم بذاره


سلام دوست عزیز 
رشته کامپیوتر بخصوص گرایش نرم افزار بیشتر بر پایه مهارت هست ....اگه مهارت هایی مثل برنامه نویسی  رو خوب بلد باشی؛ موفق هستی 
در مورد بازارکارش بعضی دوستان اشاره کردن ؛ با کمترین سرمایه میشه صاحب یه شرکت شد و کارهای نرم افزاری انجام داد و به طور قاطع میتونم بگم رشته هایی که بازار کار  قابل قبولی دارن رشته های مرتبط با کامپیوتر هست 
اگه سوال دیگه ای داره بپرس

----------

